# How many DVD you got



## ultranet (Oct 27, 2006)

:hurah: I just got 500+ dvd collecions now.......
how many u got...


----------



## DjCalvin (Nov 13, 2006)

Is this one of those "mine is bigger than yours" threads?

Im at 384 as of yesterday (just bought cars)



ultranet said:


> :hurah: I just got 500+ dvd collecions now.......
> how many u got...


----------

